# Venexx Perfume watch



## user3 (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.sephora.com/browse/brand_...l?brandId=5828


I've always want to have a fragrance that is always with me.

I have mixed feelings about the design of the watch.

I really love the idea!

The part is you can put any perfume you want into the watch!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hm, I actually like the design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seems functional enough, kind of like those Glade Whisp air freshener things! I would love to see how it actually works. If I had the money to spend on a watch like that, I would!


----------

